# Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 5 (INNOCENT VICTORY)



## Ether's Bane (Oct 4, 2010)

Nothing to say except...

*Let the night phase begin! You have 48 hours.*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 1*

_The day dawned. At the headcount, nobody was there. It turned out that the Mafia had not selected a victim._

*Nobody died. You have 48 hours.*

Also, ONE OF YOU DID NOT SEND YOUR NIGHT ACTION. There is a "three-strikes-you're-out" rule for characters with nightly actions, which means that if you do not submit your night action on any three nights of the game (which I just lost), you will be disqualified from this game.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 1*

Hmm...well, no leads to go on, then. Just saying that I'm here.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 1*

Yeah, no leads, especially since there were no kills tonight.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 1*

...this is odd. There's no kill, and apparently there's been some inactivity.

Are they related, or...?


----------



## Wargle (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 1*

Could you tell us if the no kill was due to a mafia-no action or a healer got lucky.


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 1*

Er, I think we won't be able to know whether lack of death came from inaction or healer block (or alien activation), as that could give us clues.  That being said, since we're all still alive, there's three mafia, one possible activated alien, one variable, and eight of the rest of us.  Odds are rather poor for a random lynch, especially since we may have an activated alien.  I'm *abstain*ing, unless someone does something suspicious.  (Yes, I realize my actions could be qualified as suspicious, but really, what do we have to go on?)


----------



## Wargle (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 1*

omfg first abstain lynch her now!!

Agreed. But I will wait on abstaining.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 1*

*Abstaining* there's really no other choice.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 1*

I agree. We have no leads, and there was nobody killed. So I am going to *Abstain* for now until further notice.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 1*

As far as I can see, it would be best to just *abstain* for now.


----------



## Flora (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 1*

I'll *abstain *as welll


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 1*

meh, *abstain*.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 1*

_Nobody could come to a decision, so they left it as it was._

*Nobody died. The night phase has begun. You have 48 hours.*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Night 2*

_The next day, everyone awakened to... a full count at rollcall._

*Nobody died. 48 hours.*

One of you with a nightly action did not send it in.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Night 2*

Well, because we know that one of the night actions wasn't sent in, it could have been that the mafia didn't send in their action. However, the person who didn't send in might not have been one the kill ing roles, so that still leaves the posibility that we had an alien activation, though it could have just been a lucky heal.


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Night 2*

Fascinating night, that.  No kills, no lynch, no kills again.  What are the odds, unless the Mafia don's away?  Feh.  I'd like to lynch someone, but so far, everyone (including myself) has been rather "meh, abstain," with nothing more suspicious.  I guess...lynch an inactive?  I mean, if the hunch on the don being inactive is correct, than someone who has not posted would be more likely to be the don (this is assuming we don't have lucky healers/activated alien).  
Non-posters:  Barubu, moon-panther, Nemec, Grass King
Non-viewers: *Nemec*

Well, that's where my vote's going!


----------



## Sylph (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Night 2*

*wonders over* ....Huh. So I didn't post in this yet. How odd...I usually do...

Sorry about not being so active, I just haven't been feeling all that well at the time. I'll try to be more active and /try/ to be more useful, but as one could tell I have nothing to go on for what is happening so....


----------



## Griffin (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Night 2*

D: This is very hard to get leads for. Yeah, I have none. Might go with Nemec if they don't show up soon.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Night 2*

I see no reason why we shouldn't vote for someone who isn't contributing. If they don't even bother to read the discussion, then they're just dead weight. I'm voting *Nemec*.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Night 2*

Laugh if Nemec is the cop or Tsunade (Healer).

So yeah. *Nemec* is gone, its agreed.

What about after that? Nemec was our only lead.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Night 2*

Meh, might as well.

_Nemec was led to the scaffold. However..._

*Nemec was dead. He was not Mafia. You have 48 hours.*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Night 3*

At the headcount, Flora was not there. Also, Barubu was also dead, and the two corpses seemed to have been embracing as they died.

*Flora and Barubu were dead. Neither were mafia. You have 72 hours.*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*

Embracing? Sounds like the pair, or lover.... I think most likely the pair. I still don't see any leads either.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*

D: This is so hard. I keep feeling that my role could have been useful if I had chosen the right person.


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*

Barubu and Grass King have still not posted.  Other than that...flavor text suggests Usagi and her lover.  However, since there was a death last night (and Nemec was innocent) there may have been an activation on one of the past two nights.  If the Mafia had sense, they would have re-murdered the alien the night after, but hey, maybe they though it was a healer block.  Anyway, putting that out there.  I'm feeling equally useless about the "who to lynch," as no post jumps out at me as suspicious.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*

Guys. I have a guilty. I investigated moon-panther, and I got mafia. So, my vote goes *moon-panther.*


----------



## Wargle (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*



Griffin said:


> D: This is so hard. I keep feeling that my role could have been useful if I had chosen the right person.


Is that a roleclaim as Healer?



Teacher9985 said:


> Guys. I have a guilty. I investigated moon-panther, and I got mafia. So, my vote goes *moon-panther.*


Um. Inspector roleclaim, and there's still a possibility of Konan being alive.

Idk here.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*



Teacher9985 said:


> Guys. I have a guilty. I investigated moon-panther, and I got mafia. So, my vote goes *moon-panther.*



Don't be so quick, moon-panther could be the alien. I still can't find any leads though


----------



## Sylph (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*

...Wait, what? You think I'm mafia? I'm offended.

...no, not really. But what the heck can I say to prove my innocence. Of all the games I've seen, once you start saying "I'm not mafia!" you're toast.

Quite the situation I'm in. I'm damned if a do, damned if I don't.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*



Hidan said:


> Is that a roleclaim as Healer?


Yeah, I guess. I'll say who I healed each night, if that'll help you believe me.

(Watch me get assassinated)


----------



## Teacher9985 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*



moon-panther said:


> ...Wait, what? You think I'm mafia? I'm offended.
> 
> ...no, not really. But what the heck can I say to prove my innocence. Of all the games I've seen, once you start saying "I'm not mafia!" you're toast.
> 
> Quite the situation I'm in. I'm damned if a do, damned if I don't.


What is your role and stuff. If you can prove innocence, I am willing to believe you.


----------



## Sylph (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*

....And if you need my role to prove my innocents, that only makes me think that you aren't really the investigator to begin with. Which then brings to mind the thought that maybe you are the mafia and trying to use me as a shield for you to live another day.

...I'm starting to think you aren't the Investigator at all.


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*

*sigh* Okay, this is why mafia is a hard game to play.  I have no idea who I should be siding with here.  So, as I am bored and feeling silly, I'm going to role-claim.  Hello, my name is Konan.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*

ARGH! You people aren't making this any easier... I have a feeling we're screwed either way.... I am going to second the vote on *moon-panther*


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*

I think that moon-panther's logic seems solid enough. I do suppose that Teacher could have just wanted to be able to investigate someone else tonight, but it seems suspicious to me. I think I'll go ahead and vote *Teacher9985* for now.


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*

Hmm...who's lying?  I think Teacher tells the truth, so I vote *Teacher 9985*.  Because I'm not on your side!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*

If we still have a tie in 24 hours, both moon-panther AND Teacher9985 will die.


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*

Ooh, I like that plan.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 3*

_The town vote had reached an impasse. Therefore, the only thing to do was lynch both of them._

*moon-panther and Teacher9985 are dead. moon-panther was Mafia, while Teacher9985 was not. You have 48 hours.*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Night 4*

_At the headcount the next day, nobody died. Also, it appeared that some were not doing their duty._

*Nobody died. You have 48 hours.*

Also, nice going, guys. TWO of you with a nightly night action didn't send them in, and you're both now on two strikes.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

I know I sent in my night action. So darn, still no leads.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

Can you tell us whether the no kill was due to mafia no-action


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

Hidan: you are Brock, right?


----------



## Phantom (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

This is really annoying. 


Obviously we are dealing with the most incompotent mafia ever.


----------



## Wargle (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*



Kammington said:


> Hidan: you are Brock, right?


Correct.

But what does this have to do with the price of eggs?


----------



## Phantom (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

Obviously the mafia has to be some newer member or newer mafia player to neglect there job in the killy bits.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

Before you start to suspect me because I'm a newb, and because you find some correlation between the fact that I haven't posted much, I just want to say that I haven't been posting because there has been little to say, and I've been having a lot of things to do. I can role-claim is needed.


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

Man, the Mafia I work for is terrible.  They can't even send in night actions?  Why am I even on their side?

That said, I'm going to vote for *Griffin*, just in case it was their fault my beloved Mafia failed.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

If I'm not mistaken, ole_schooler is trying to, not so subtly, get herself lynched. The only reason someone would try to get lynched was if they were the alien, so I feel that lynching ole_schooler would be the last we ought to do. We might be able to lynch griffin, though, seeing as how they haven't posted much. On the other hand, griffin might be the alien, as being quiet during dicussion is a common tactic for aliens. Of course, I can only be as sure as anyone else, and I'm just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

or we could say innocents win because the mafia fails cookies. Your defense.... I feel it suspicious... more a gut feeling than anything... I vote for *werefish5*


----------



## Griffin (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

Sorry! I'm on a different time zone than you guys, so I can't manage to be on concurrently. And I wonder...why are you calling me alien for being quiet, then claiming your quietness has a reason?


----------



## Phantom (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

Actually Griffin, I believe someone claimed you as mafia.


----------



## Griffin (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

No, he was saying that he was mafia and I might have stopped him, since I roleclaimed healer. Then again, yeah, might be claiming I was mafia.


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

Weee, another tie!  Now, no one else vote, so that both of them will be killed!  Two innocents in one go!

(And yes, I'm trying to be lynched, but only so I can help out the remaining Mafia by making myself a better target and taking one of you down with me.)


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

I don't like being lynched, and it seems that no one else is going to vote. I don't really suspect Griffin as mafia or as alien, but I know that I can still help us win, seeing as how I haven't used my one-time use action yet. If, tommorow, you still want to lynch me, you can go ahead and do that. I'm afraid I've got to go with *Griffin*.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 4*

_Griffin was led to the scaffold, and was duly lynched._

*Griffin is dead. She was not Mafia. You have 48 hours.*

Also, @werefish5: you're still alive. I accidentally clicked on "Kill player" on your name, not sseing that you had cast a vote. So you're still in this.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Night 5*

_At the headcount, Grass King was found dead._

*Grass King is dead. He was mafia. 48 hours.*


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 5*

Well, crud.  How did that happen?  I mean, revenge would have given two kills, as would fishing brothers.  I guess...healer clash and more lazy mafia?  Or the mafia finally got up off their bum, but targeted the variable alignment, who happened to chose mafia?  Or maybe they were the activated alien.  Or maybe the mafia got bored and targeted themselves.   Although there is one "other role" that might have had something to do with it.

Eh, whatever, I'm still a target.  I'm going to lynch *Phantom*, for insulting the mafia (yet being completely correct...seriously, who targets their own?  Are you going to kill me tonight?)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 5*

Okay, you know what?

I'm the revenge killer.

Fuck this role.

*ole_schooler*


----------



## Phantom (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 5*

*ole-schooler* is my vote, this mafia is insane(sorry i didn't know about the mirror server so I was gone for a bit)


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 5*

Heh, well, times almost up, I've got close enough to a majority.

*Expode Phantom*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Anime Mafia - Girls' Night Out: Day 5*

_ole_schooler revealed herself as Konan, then attached paper bombs to herself and Phantom, blowing them both up._

*ole_schooler and Phantom are dead. The last Mafia member is the Variable Alignment (werefish5). The innocents win!*


----------



## ole_schooler (Nov 1, 2010)

Heh, I thought that might be it.  I do wonder how the last mafia offed themself, although maybe that was an alien.  Oh well, good game!


----------



## Phantom (Nov 1, 2010)

DAMN! I the mafia never attacked me! I never got activated. *mumbles* ((I was alien)) Didn't I say werefish 5? Blarg.


----------



## Flora (Nov 1, 2010)

Hiya, I was Usagi, and I have no clue who Barubu was.


----------



## Wargle (Nov 2, 2010)

I was a healer.


----------



## Griffin (Nov 2, 2010)

I was a healer too!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like I was one of the survivors... even though I got really inactive by the end heh heh...

I was Koyuki.


----------

